# oil in cooling system. Head gasket?



## rbresnock24 (Nov 25, 2010)

hey, i have a 86 na and oil is in the cooling system. im losing oil and anti-freeze pretty quickly and its not leaking on the ground. so im wondering if the head gasket it screwed and the oil and anti-freeze are going into the cylinders. it has seemed to smoke a little more than usual on start up. if you think im right and anybody has changed their head gasket where did you get the gasket set and bolts. i seen a gasket set on ebay for $45 and autozone for $130 and neither one came with new head bolts. anybody know where to get those beside the dealer? Thanks.


----------



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

yes that is the headgasket going bad check your exhaust for excessive water coming out when you give it gas and the smoke is def. a sign that it is leaking if not gone and a place to get head bolts is prolly local parts store or try advance auto or you can get a set of ebay but i would try to stick with someone local for warranty issues


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go with either Autozone or Advanceauto for a gasket set. If you need head bolts, you can get ARP bolts at Advanceauto or OEM bolts from a Nissan dealer.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

go ARP if you intend on keeping the car for a long time without doing anything to it...

go OEM if you are just gonna redo the gasket, but intend on doing a full rebuild down the line or if you are gonna boost it later... then when doing that rebuild and build up use ARP as they are better...


----------

